# Dungeon Delver’s Guide: Elite Traps



## chaoshead87 (Sep 15, 2022)

I like the handling of the traps shown here, the mechanics seem sound and are better laid out and explained than I have seen before.  I have been impressed by pretty much everything I have read for level up and am glad I backed the KS and am happy to back this project as well.


----------



## Faolyn (Sep 15, 2022)

Now I want to see Grimtooth's traps redone in this way.


----------

